# First Inspection



## Paula Buls (Dec 4, 2011)

I did my first inspection of my new hives this morning. I had installed two packages on Saturday the 7th. 

I was a bit nervous after hearing reports of crazy comb, absconding bees, etc. I am happy to report that all is well. I had chosen to start from the gitgo with foundationless frames. I did use one pf120 in the middle of each hive to help them get oriented. The rest of the frames were wedge top frames with the wedge removed and re-glued and stapled sideways (all on 8 frame medium boxes). 

Neither hive had any crazy comb. Both queens had gotten out of their cages safely. I did see the queen in one of the hives (they are both marked). She was on the pf120. I didn't specifically look for the other queen. It looks like most of the activity is happening on the pf120s, but on the frames on both sides of that, comb is being drawn nice and straight.

I decided to do the inspection without gloves as the bees have seemed pretty gentle and I wanted to get used to being gloveless. Being my first inspection, I didn't want to push my luck so I did wear a suit and veil. I did get one minor sting on my hand. I'm sure it was my fault. The bees got a little more agitated then but not aggressive. I think they are being very gentle with me as I learn.

All in all, it was a great experience and I feel really jazzed.

Thanks again for all your help. I felt much more confident going into than I would have without the forum.

Cheers,

Paula


----------



## Momokahn (Jan 30, 2012)

Congratulations Paula and it seems all is well with your first inspection. I'm a new beek here myself and I went into my hive 2 days ago just to check on the queen being released OK. I kind of improvised on my queen cage when i installed the package which forced me in a little early to the hive. You can read my post on that under Beekeeping 101.

I didn't have the bravery yet to go in gloveless but I know I will next time. The girls were real gentle and just kind of looked at me like "didn't we just see you a couple of days ago". I know I'm all jazzed up myself here and looking forward to the world of beekeeping. 

Once again congratulations and I look forward to seeing posts from you in the future. I know I'm going to have tons of them being a newbie myself.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrats on your good first inspection... and welcome to the ranks of the addicted! :banana:


----------



## Paula Buls (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks guys!

And Momokahn, congrats to you too. Sounds like you had a bit of an adventure (I read your post). 

Cheers,

Paula


----------

